# My metal shop (video)



## gbritnell (Dec 17, 2009)

I usually see pictures of peoples lathes and mills but I don't see too many video clips of their shops so I thought I would do something a little different. This is my corner of the basement. When I moved into the new house I took the little area between the steps and the outside wall and made my new shop. It's tight but so far it has worked out pretty well.
gbritnell
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/user/gbritnell#p/u/0/K7_O2jPpmEg[/ame]


----------



## 1hand (Dec 17, 2009)

Cool man!


----------



## 1Kenny (Dec 17, 2009)

Man-O-Man. Not only cool but one heck of an enjoyable shop tour. 

Kenny


----------



## cfellows (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice shop. I've got an 11" Logan. Currently it has the headstock setup for the counter shaft and motor behind the lathe, but I also have the headstock like yours that I'm going replace on it some day.

Chuck


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Dec 17, 2009)

Very cool. I've thought about doing the same thing. Except my shop is still a disaster from setting up the new lathe. Now, I'm going to tear down the old one.


----------



## rake60 (Dec 18, 2009)

Beautiful shop George.

Thanks for the tour!

Rick


----------



## cobra428 (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice shop George, I inherited a Gerstner box like yours from my Dad. Including reamers bits and other assorted goodies. I like that see through Hemi you have on the shelf, I have one too (future build for you?). I also have the Harley engine but that's still in the box. Thinking about a half scale (of the model for a future build).

Tony


----------



## ariz (Dec 18, 2009)

I like very much your shop George, a tidy, neat area

me too do prefer old lathes, they are so... beautiful, and they work well too (when everything is fixed ;D )


----------



## bearcar1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Thank you for the tour George. It is always interesting to see another enthusiasts private domain. You must have just recently cleaned the place up Rof} No, I am sure that you go to great lengths to keep it sorted out well and tidy. That is a fantastic piece of work you have done on that new Vtwin by the way, I have been following along on it's development.

BC1
Jim


----------



## gbritnell (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Jim, I usually keep it fairly neat. I don't put everything away at the end of the day but when I get too much 'stuff' out I then put it away and start over. I like so many other people set something down and then say "where the heck did I put that", so when the pile gets to deep it's time to reorganize. The chips are a different story. I have 2 pairs of house shoes. One sits at the doorway to my shop and is used just in the shop. The other gets me up and down the stairs. If I don't do that there's a trail of aluminum into the house and we all know who doesn't like that!!!
George


----------



## itowbig (Dec 18, 2009)

:bow:  very nice shop indeed. nice video too. i enjoyed that  :bow:
  thank u for the show very nice


----------



## pete (Dec 18, 2009)

George,
I love seeing other peoples shops and video's are really nice for that, Great shop you have, You've spent a pretty large ammount of money over the years. (It would be interesting to know what the value of tools would be if you combined every member on this site, The total outlay of cash spent on their shops.) A shocking number I'd bet.

Pete


----------



## phlegmatic (Dec 18, 2009)

IMHO its not very interesting at all how much someone spends on their tools as long as they (and concerned) are happy with it! Its not the tools thats makes the machinist its the knowledge and the ability to use it!

But this is a very competent looking shop, order is a sign of competence in my opinion. Pll with order around them can organize a project! :bow:


----------



## pete (Dec 18, 2009)

Phlegmatic,
Agree with you 100% about money spent, I just thought it would be a very suprising ammount that's all. I'm scared to add up my ammount.

Pete


----------



## Ken Bartlett (Dec 18, 2009)

Thank you for the tour through you shop. Very well laid out. Gives me a few ideals on the layout of my own workspace. Thank you again.


----------



## ksouers (Dec 18, 2009)

George,
Thanks for the tour. It's nice to see your shop is about the same size as mine ;D
Though I'm stuck out in the garage in the cold...

Thanks again.


----------



## vlmarshall (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for the shop tour, that was fun. Nice collection of machines...and toys. I saw the "Flapjack" model on the shelf with the Unimat dividing head...I haven't seen one of those in years. ;D


----------



## deere_x475guy (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for sharing George..are those planes RC or string? I use to fly RC Helicopters and planes.


----------



## gbritnell (Dec 18, 2009)

You're right Vernon, that's a Flapjack by Monogram. I've had it forever and it still flaps away. I hit the prop every now and then just to watch it. 
 The planes hanging from the ceiling are actually paper. You buy the printed sheets, cut them out and glue them together. They actually make a pretty convincing model. 
 Years ago I started in my garage. I had a through the wall gas heater. It worked well enough the problem was the floor would never get warm and after standing for several hours my feet and legs would give out. That house didn't have a basement so when I got my next house (with a basement) everything went down there. 
 My first usable piece of equipment was my 6 inch Sear/Atlas lathe. I bought it in the late 60's so it's been many years of accumulating to get to where I am today. I would hate to think of what it would cost to replace it all.
gbritnell


----------



## phlegmatic (Dec 19, 2009)

pete  said:
			
		

> Phlegmatic,
> Agree with you 100% about money spent, I just thought it would be a very suprising ammount that's all. I'm scared to add up my ammount.
> 
> Pete



I got your point! Didnt mean to put u right or anything!


----------



## Deanofid (Dec 20, 2009)

I haven't seen any other shop tour videos before yours, George, and I think it's a grand idea. We should all do one. 

I do the exact same with my house shoes as you do. When I step into the shop door, I step out of my regular shoes and step into the shop shoes. It keeps the shiny bits out of the living room carpet!

Thanks again for the vid.

Dean


----------

